# Devonian creature encounter



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - long time since i had any new kits to post.. here is my latest paint up, it's the Jeff Yagher devonian Encounter - produced by Monsters in Motion - great resin kit in 1/9th scale...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

THat came out great. I love the paint work and the small touches like the moray eel and the toothy fish in the background.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just beautiful!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Nice work, Ian!

Phil K


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent work, Ian!!!:thumbsup:

I really like this sculpt and you did an excellent finish on it!!

Very Cool!!

- Denis


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Beautiful work, Ian. Everything's painted wonderfully. The Creature looks great! And you really did a great job on the wood on that boat. Those fish are really scary too!!! Very realistic! Excellent work, bud!
:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly to criticize such wonderful work.Just great skin tones and choice of colors.Of course,adding an underwater lagoon backdrop to the already existing diorama would probably blow our minds out.A total immersion,so to speak in the Creature's underwater world.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Great job Ian !


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, Ian, and I like all the extra fish. You should put that kit at the bottom of a fish tank!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job! Are the leaves metal?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job Ian !
I also agree, those fish are as scary looking as the Creach 
Cool kit!
Denis


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow! That is beautiful. Everything is so well done!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great dio Ian, and a beautiful paint job, I love it !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What everybody else said, Ian! But - _do_ you have a fish tank? :hat:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments!.. all the kit was resin, and Mark.. yes i do have a fishtank.. lol


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw this over on FB and as I said there, just amazing work. The detailing, shading, coloring all work together perfectly. And I still want to know, are you using the airbrush for any of your work these days???


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob, yes i am.. lol, but not as much on this kit.. only the ground, adams and creature was airbrushed.. the Vampire bat i just completed was all airbrushed... and fun it was!!


----------



## Pun13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Outstanding job... Well done..

Tom


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Excellent work Ian. This had to be fun to build with all that is going on in the scene. I have always wanted to get this one but it has always been a bit out of my price range. All in all another great build.


----------

